# Your choice for home theater system?



## cch0830 (Aug 19, 2011)

I am looking for the best receiver for the best price as well as speakers. Right now I am looking at a Yamaha receiver (Rx-A700) and all Klipsch speakers (one G-42 soundbar, two in-ceiling C-5880, two outdoor AW-500, two in-ceiling WR 1650 C, one R-1650 CSM, one SW-110). Also, a Niles speaker selector box. What do you think about this setup and would you suggest any cheaper or better alternatives?


----------



## Dean (Aug 19, 2011)

*I have a Yamaha receiver*

and I have been very happy with it. I installed Mirage speakers because my viewing room is not the typical room shape of ceiling height - very pleased with them as well. 


http://www.miragespeakers.com/na-en/


----------



## Fuller (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a Yamaha receiver with Klipsh surround sound and and sub. I would recommend the combination to anyone. Most people focus so much on picture quality, and pay no attention to sound or they buy a cheap surround set. Go ahead and get the good stuff


----------

